# Burmese star tortoise is winning its race with extinction



## Pond_Lilly (Oct 7, 2017)

Good news! Captive-bred assurance colonies work, it is a very encouraging development for all tortoise enthusiasts as we all can be a part of captive-bred assurance colonies either directly, or through preserving genetic variety or sharing our knowledge.


https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/04/science/burmese-star-tortoise-myanmar.html


----------



## no one (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, I read this yesterday, Ernie posted it. Makes me very Happy!!


----------

